

Amazing “Is It Better to Rent or Buy?” Calculator - SimplyUseless
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/06/17/upshot/100000002894612.app.html?smid=fb-nytimes&amp;smtyp=cur

======
beamatronic
I put in the values for my area and found that a landlord would have to pay me
$9,503 a month to come out ahead ( over 30 years )

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9739544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9739544)

~~~
SimplyUseless
Thank you. I had not realized that this was already submitted.

------
rusher81572
This does not really work in the bay area. Rent is too damn high here. This
probably works better in the Central Valley or Fly over states

